# Turbo has arrived *EVIL!*



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

And the build is now official.......

GT3251E




















This effer is BIG!

.60 a/r compressor housing, .63 turbine. 

supports over 450whp!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

god damn.............. thats all i can say.. nice


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

:thumbup: very nice


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

yes, good looking


Dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

eh... puny piece of crap!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wonder how well the QG is gonna take to that monster


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

with CP pistons, crower rods, stage 4 headwork, polished/balanced crank, etc....it should do well


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Good stuff!! Good luck!


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

No f'in around this time I see


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i might be givin you a run for your money Dion


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 16, 2003)

haha damn mike u gonna post this on every forum... this doesnt make u any cooler than u were last week...haha


----------



## HellzReverend (May 28, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> haha damn mike u gonna post this on every forum... this doesnt make u any cooler than u were last week...haha


hahaha.. anyways.. I have a question.. uhh Will that work for the QR???!?!!?!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you build the internals


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

HellzReverend said:


> hahaha.. anyways.. I have a question.. uhh Will that work for the QR???!?!!?!!!!


Don't bother, it's not designed. Especially don't bother if this is your daily driver.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NickZac said:


> Don't bother, it's not designed. Especially don't bother if this is your daily driver.



why not, this car is my daily driver. The 2.5 has enough displacement that lag won't be bad.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> why not, this car is my daily driver. The 2.5 has enough displacement that lag won't be bad.


LMAO and the fact that the QR rods are as thin as pencils and the compression isn't right for turbo charging doesn't mean anything. A ghetto made cone filter ram air intake will take care of those problems. But then again, their are two kinds of horsepower and turbos don't produce torque...

And oh yea, don't forget the powerful VTEC of of the QR!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well anyone should use common sense to know that you'd need to build the snot outta the QR to make it withstand the ultimate absolute powah this turbo will create


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Anyone needs to build the shit out of a QR to stand a small turbo, let alone the monster you have. But people still post, "what turbo kits can I get for my Spec" none-the-less.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep, this much is true.


----------



## HellzReverend (May 28, 2004)

Well I know you need to build the engine up, atleast for T4 and T3 series but what about T2* ? I mean fuck, if not why the hell did they make such a shitty engine for a race inspired car?? The fact they have pencil dick size parts really concerns me of Nissan's credibility and most of all.. quality :/ :fluffy:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

llol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Lmfao


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

chimmike said:


> why not, this car is my daily driver. The 2.5 has enough displacement that lag won't be bad.


Word, my GT35R is in full boost before 4K rpms and makes power right to the 6750K redline...finally time to work on more too...


----------



## HellzReverend (May 28, 2004)

Chillboy said:


> Word, my GT35R is in full boost before 4K rpms and makes power right to the 6750K redline...finally time to work on more too...


HOLY SHIT!! What have you put into the engine to make it all work?!


----------

